# Dcoates 8-frame medium nuc adaptation



## DLMKA (Feb 7, 2012)

I recalculated the dimensions of the Dcoates nuc box to make and 8-frame medium nuc with a similar design. Passed the dimensions onto Robo who kindly made a cut sheet and plans. Internal volume is slightly larger than the 5-frame deep with a little extra comb area in the frames. I know there is quite a few people using all mediums including myself and needed a good medium nuc box that was inexpensive. Can still get 4 nucs out of a sheet of plywood.

http://robo.bushkillfarms.com/downloads/beekeeping/Coates8FrameMediumNucPlans.pdf


----------



## Gailmo (Jun 19, 2011)

Wow! Perfect timing. I just bought several sheets of plywood and am ready to fire up the ol' Shopsmith. Thanks for doing this and sharing it with us!

Gail


----------



## DLMKA (Feb 7, 2012)

If you get a chance to make sawdust before I do can you post some feedback on the design and cut layout here? I'm hoping by the weekend I can start making nucs.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Looks good. How much should I expect to pay for a 4x8 sheet of 1/2" plywood?


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

westernbeekeeper said:


> Looks good. How much should I expect to pay for a 4x8 sheet of 1/2" plywood?


Should be ~ $25, but changes from location to location. In my area at Lowe's, I can save almost $3 per sheet by going to the Lowes that is 10 miles farther from my house. Not worth it for one sheet, but if I am buying a bunch...


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

And how many 5-frames nuc can I get from 1 sheet?


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

westernbeekeeper said:


> And how many 5-frames nuc can I get from 1 sheet?


4

http://www.beesource.com/build-it-yourself/5-frame-nuc-d-coates-version/


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

Outstanding thank you both for the effort. I did the standard 5 frame NUC DCoats project last year and may have to build one of the 8 frame sets before Spring. I am starting two 10 frame med. super hives in April and it would be nice to go either way. I may sell some NUCs for beekeeping funds if I get lucky or skillful enough to start some NUCs. For me a nice design option for the plywood NUCs would be a screened bottom.


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Fishman Lowes price matches, they should match their own.


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

You know I didn't even think about that :scratch: and should ask for it!

I did ask a sales guy why that was and got a completely unsatisfactory and probably uninformed answer, but then I don't expect much from 95% of their sales staff.


----------



## doc25 (Mar 9, 2007)

I think that's a bit expensive for a sheet of 1/2" plywood. I bought a couple last year and they were under $20/cdn. Are you buying a better grade plywood for making nucs?


----------



## DLMKA (Feb 7, 2012)

I bought some last spring for ~$15/sheet.


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

http://www.lowes.com/pd_12227-99899...ywood&pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=Plywood&facetInfo=

$26.77 per sheet. I tried some of the $16 sheets, but they blistered and delaminated inside of a month.


----------



## doc25 (Mar 9, 2007)

Oh those are definately much nicer looking then the ones I picked up! The ones I bought have knot holes etc, not sanded.


----------



## woodguyrob (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice! Perfect way to add a feeder inside and not lose too much space. 
Just.realised its a medium, ill just have to. Modify a bit for full deeps..


----------



## Orlando (Mar 16, 2013)

DLMKA said:


> I recalculated the dimensions of the Dcoates nuc box to make and 8-frame medium nuc with a similar design. Passed the dimensions onto Robo who kindly made a cut sheet and plans. Internal volume is slightly larger than the 5-frame deep with a little extra comb area in the frames. I know there is quite a few people using all mediums including myself and needed a good medium nuc box that was inexpensive. Can still get 4 nucs out of a sheet of plywood.
> 
> http://robo.bushkillfarms.com/downloads/beekeeping/Coates8FrameMediumNucPlans.pdf



I am wondering how these nucs overwinter? (i.e. do they handle moisture build up well, etc.? ) 

Also have you tried adding another body to make it a double? 

Orlando


----------



## sergie (Feb 20, 2012)

I did something simular to this last year. One thing I realized, after making some, was that a standard 10 frame size box with a med frame feeder leaves you 8 frames. So I forwent making special equipment and just used regular boxes for nucs. Less specialized equipment less money sitting in storage.


----------

